# LEDs for an 8 foot aquarium



## centrecolonel51 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am getting a 300 gallon aquarium this weekend that is 96"x24"x30". I want to do some kind of LED set up. Was thinking a DIY set up but I have no clue how to do it. If I where to buy to of the marineland double bright led strips should I get two of the 48-60" set ups or two of the 36-48" set ups. Going to have all male haps/peacocks and want their colors to pop.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Cheaper alternatives to the Marineland LEDs are Finnex, Beamworks, and Current Satellite. My first LED was an early generation Beamworks (aquatraders.com). I recently purchased a Finnex model (Amazon) and I am very impressed with the quality. I would go with 2 of the 48" models. Some models have legs that extend out so go with the minimum length listed.


----------



## centrecolonel51 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you the Crrent Satellit Led Plus looks cool. Able to change the colors and special effects with a remote. Leaning towards it after looking at all the ones you suggested.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Good luck with your tank. I would love to have one that size.

PS-petsolutions.com has LEDs on sale.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I went with 2 48" reefbright beamworks and very happy with them. My tank is 96 X 24 X24 with your tank is the depth 30? The only concern with some is penetration to the btm, or brightness in the tank. I ran across that with the satellite brand of LEDs. No idea on the Finnex brand I know they have some different offerings. I keep Tropheus and wanted a bit brighter tank, so depending on what you are keeping a darker tank might be fine for you..


----------



## centrecolonel51 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes 30" is the depth. Wish I could give all these a trial before buying.


----------



## centrecolonel51 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jim I cannot find the reef bight online. Is that the same as the hi lumen version?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

centrecolonel51 said:


> Jim I cannot find the reef bight online. Is that the same as the hi lumen version?


 I just went to their website it's been awhile and looks like they made some changes. Mine I think are 3300 lumens running right at 100 bucks. I know the EVO series have more leds and a higher lumen I think, but also a higher price. I also removed the plastic lenses which added more spread in the tank and no beaming effects..


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Reef Bright is on page 7 of the LED lighting section of aquatraders. There are plenty of other options too at this site.


----------



## centrecolonel51 (Aug 3, 2011)

I was looking at the reef evo but at 96 watts it would consume more more energy than two 32 watt t8s. Do you think the higher lumen rating the better?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I think that we need a lighting expert to weigh in. The higher lumens are probably only necessary with live plants. Otherwise, you negate the savings of going LED.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I would go with the higher lumen if it were me, As far as power consumption it's not something you will ever notice on your bill over all. When you start looking at bulb replacement and what not over the years you will be ahead of the game with the LEDs. Plus they just look better overall in the tank.

What are you going to be keeping in the 300 and what color of a substrate?

Good point as well mambee.

Honestly I think LEDs do help conserve energy but I also think lighting in general unless it's halide type is not a huge power drainer overall compared to canisters hobs and or sumps.. I bought mine for the look, and lack of bulb changing. If I were really worried about it I would beat my wife and kids more for leaving the bedroom lights on or the door open when I have the A/C going :lol:


----------



## centrecolonel51 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am keeping all male haps and peacocks and really want their colors to show


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

centrecolonel51 said:


> I am keeping all male haps and peacocks and really want their colors to show


 I know some will say beamworks or other LEDs with just blue and white lights can wash fish colors out, I could see this to be true with some fish. Something with multiple color options might be a better option..


----------



## centrecolonel51 (Aug 3, 2011)

So then the Current Satellite Plus would be the best option. You can adjust the color to your liking on it which would be a great option to have. 30" tall tank makes me think about the total lumens though even if I do not know how many would be optimal.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

centrecolonel51 said:


> So then the Current Satellite Plus would be the best option. You can adjust the color to your liking on it which would be a great option to have. 30" tall tank makes me think about the total lumens though even if I do not know how many would be optimal.


 That was my problem with it not enough penetration to the btm. I did order one on line, I tried it for a week and sent it back with no problem, might be worth a try. Can't remember who I ordered it from though..


----------

